
Ask HN: Which large banks don't use 2FA - wierdstuff
Capital One Bank is ranked 10th on the list of largest banks in the United States by assets and has its name on the Capital One Arena in Washington D.C.  So, as 2019 begins, why don&#x27;t they use 2FA for user authentication?  What other large banks still rely on username and password for authentication?
======
Aspos
3 datapoints of banks with no mandatory 2FA: BofA, CapitalOne, Wells Fargo

